# Ideal salary for a Business Development Executive in Kuala Lumpur with 4 years of exp



## tisha1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ideal salary for a Business Development Executive in Kuala Lumpur with 4 years of experience in Media Marketing and Business Development?

Hi, 
I have a job offer from a firm in Kuala Lumpur and I'm being asked for the expected salary. How much salary shall I expect and ask for if I want to live decently and pay my education loan which is $800/month. 
All the details are cost of living in Kuala Lumpur would be really helpful. 
All the other threads on the same topic are old and I thing the cost of living must be different from that of 2013 now. All the help is highly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## decanesis (Jan 12, 2015)

tisha1991 said:


> Ideal salary for a Business Development Executive in Kuala Lumpur with 4 years of experience in Media Marketing and Business Development?
> 
> Hi,
> I have a job offer from a firm in Kuala Lumpur and I'm being asked for the expected salary. How much salary shall I expect and ask for if I want to live decently and pay my education loan which is $800/month.
> ...



Depends on which area your job is...not every part of KL is expensive


----------

